# Taking laptop to UK?



## Cathy in Boston (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay I got some nice dining tips from you guys, now for a more practical question.  One of the travel books we bought, I think it was London for Dummies, mentions that if you are bringing your laptop into the UK from the US, you should get it registered first so you can prove you didn't buy it over there.  They then go on to say that occasionally, even if you do this, they'll confiscate it.   

My husband is at the point where he is really hesitant to bring ours with us to London - yet, he is taking classes and would probably fall behind during our trip if he doesn't, plus, it's the only way we'll have to keep in touch with family back home.

Anyone have any comments or experiences?  Thanks!


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't like being encumbered with a laptop.  There are plenty of internet cafes in London, as well as free internet at public libraries in the UK.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 21, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> I don't like being encumbered with a laptop.  There are plenty of internet cafes in London, as well as free internet at public libraries in the UK.



I agree. Unless you really need it, I would use the internet cafes. I also have found that most major hotels have a business center or other access to the Internet although it can be pricey unless you have status with their frequent stay programs like Hilton HHonors.

If you really need to take your own and you want to register it, the customs people at the airport can do that. Many years ago, I carried a piece of paper that showed I had bought my watch in the USA. You might check the State Department Web site or Customs and Immigration web site to see if you really do need to register a laptop or anything else that originated outside the USA which includes probably 100% of your clothing  .

Cheers


----------



## MaryH (Aug 25, 2008)

When I first lived in Europe, I registered the laptop I purchased with customs in Canada where I purchased it so I would not have any trouble taking it back into Canada.  

I am now living in Canada and travel frequently to the US and occassionally to Europe and have taken my laptop on most of my trips without any issues and I have not registered a computer in ages.  YMMV.


----------



## nonutrix (Aug 25, 2008)

Last summer we took two laptops into the UK through the Manchester airport and had no trouble getting them back to the US.  No one questioned anything.  In July of this year, we took one laptop in and out of Heathrow, again no trouble.  I think if you look at the prices for comparable computers in the UK and the US, then consider the exchange rate, very few US citizens, if any, would want to buy a computer in the UK to bring back to the US.

We will be traveling to London again in November, probably with two laptops.

nonutrix


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Make sure you have a converter and an adapter.  You may not need the converter if your computer automatically switches to the different frequency that is used in Europe.  If you don't have an adapter, you will not be able to plug the computer power cord into an outlet.  

Sue


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 25, 2008)

falmouth3 said:


> Make sure you have a converter and an adapter.  You may not need the converter if your computer automatically switches to the different frequency that is used in Europe.  If you don't have an adapter, you will not be able to plug the computer power cord into an outlet.
> 
> Sue



Just check the "brick" to make sure it is dual voltage 110-120 and 220-240. Unless it was produced 30 years ago, it will work in Europe or anywhere there is electricity coming out of a plug in the wall. 

All of our gadgets, phone, laptop, razor, camera, etc. have worked fine with no converter. About the only thing that does not these days is a hair dryer because it draws so much current.

You will definitely need a plug adapter.

Cheers


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 26, 2008)

I brought my laptop with me in June with no problems.  I was very glad I did, because the nearest internet cafe was not that close, and we had security problems the last time I used an internet cafe while in London.  However, I was also traveling with a teenager who had stamina issues, and I didn't want to waste any time in an internet cafe.  (It was much, much easier just to access whatever info I needed in the morning from the flat, while she was still asleep.)  

You will need a plug adapter as everyone says but not voltage converter as everyone also says!


----------

